# Nutrafin Aqua Plus water conditioner



## Ryan Young (20 Sep 2016)

Guessing this would be the best place to ask about this but basically, a 2l bottle of the conditioner arrived today and noticed it was not the same bottle as shown in the picture. This isnt a big deal as it is just one of the older bottles; however because of this I wanted to check the expiry date as I have not seen a bottle which looks like this, only ones similar. I looked for a while and even googled expiry dates for this product but there are none on the bottle and considering it looks to be a older bottle I would like to know how long the dechlorinator had been sat there.
Does anyone know if this product is meant to have an expiration date? I dont really want to be using it if it is past the date although I am sure it will be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (20 Sep 2016)

The bottle should have an expiration date somewhere... I would say the main risk of using it after it has expired is not doing what it is supposed to do, meaning it could be useless... Contact the seller, if it's not the product you bought, you are always entitled to a refund...


----------



## alto (20 Sep 2016)

There should be a lot # on the bottle - this will often include expiry or production information, you might contact the manufacturer with the lot # 

Generally this type of product does have a fairly long shelf life, but once open begins to react with oxygen in air (at least the chemical involved in neutralizing chlorine etc does)
- with the 2l bottle, it's better to pour it off into smaller bottles with little "air room" left at the top to minimize oxidation.

You might also request information on the various additives in the product re storage & oxidation


> Aqua Plus contains U.S.-patented PHE (pure herbal extract), which effectively reduces stress and prevents inflammation and other undesirable conditions that can arise from scrapes, torn fins and abrasions.


Also request temperature stability of product


----------

